# snap your fingers, if you can



## anansi (Dec 15, 2011)

Ξέρω να το κάνω, αλλά δεν ξέρω να το πω. Έχει ξανασυζητηθεί; Δεν βρήκα κάτι στην αναζήτηση. Έχω καταταλαιπωρήσει τους έρημους τους χαρακτήρες μου, βάζοντάς τους να κάνουν διάφορα πράγματα με τα δάχτυλά τους, αλλά εις μάτην.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

Κάνω στράκες με τα δάχτυλα, ίσως.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2011)

Κροταλίζω τα δάχτυλά μου, άι θινκ. Κάπου το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, αλλά πού...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

Σε κάποιο παλιό φόρουμ είχαμε αποδώσει "κροταλίζω τα δάχτυλα" το crack one's knuckles.


----------



## cougr (Dec 15, 2011)

Χτύπα τα δαχτυλάκια/δάχτυλά σου.

Again cross posted with Palavra and Alexandra.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Σε κάποιο παλιό φόρουμ είχαμε αποδώσει "κροταλίζω τα δάχτυλα" το crack one's knuckles.


Πες το ντε, βρε banned13! Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι σωστή η απόδοση παντως για το crack one's knuckles.


----------



## anansi (Dec 15, 2011)

Οι "στράκες" ήταν η αρχική μου επιλογή. Αν το είχα μια φορά μόνο ίσως θα την κρατούσα. Αλλά είναι μια έκφραση που στην πραγματικότητα δεν την λέει κανένας και αμφιβάλλω αν θα την καταλάβει και κανένας. Και όταν την έχω, ξέρω 'γω, δέκα φορές μέσα στο βιβλίο, διστάζω. Έπειτα, αν χορεύεις και κάνεις στράκες, οκέι. Αλλά αν απλώς κάνεις ένα snap, όπως όταν σου έρχεται μια καλή ιδέα (που είναι οι δικές μου περιπτώσεις) τι λες; Έκανε μια στράκα; 
Το "κροταλίζω" δεν το βρίσκω σωστό (και πάλι, ιδίως για τη μία... στράκα).
Λέω, λοιπόν, να "χτυπήσω τα δάχτυλα", αλλά αν πονέσω πολύ; Σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως θα γινόταν λίγο καλύτερο αν πρόσθετα κάτι τις (ενθουσιασμένος, χαρούμενος, κλπ.). Αλλά το μπότομ λάιν είναι, όπως φοβόμουν, ότι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το πεις στα ελληνικά, απλά και ωραία και χωρίς να σηκωθούν κανενός τα φρύδια.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Πώς δεν υπάρχει τρόπος;
Οι πρόσκοποι χαρωπά τα δυο τους δάχτυλα χτυπούν, κλιπ κλοπ.


----------



## anansi (Dec 15, 2011)

SBE said:


> Πώς δεν υπαρχει τρόπος;
> Οι πρόσκοποι χαρωπά τα δυο τους δάχτυλα χτυπούν, κλιπ κλοπ.



Το ήξερα ότι μια μέρα θα το μετανιώσω που δεν πήγα στους προσκόπους... Νομίζω, μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι το θέμα έκλεισε.


----------



## anansi (Dec 15, 2011)

ΥΓ. Είδες όμως; Κι εκεί, για να γίνει απολύτως κατανοητό χρειάζεται το "χαρωπά".


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2011)

Είπε «ναι, βρε» και έκανε μια στράκα με τα δάχτυλα.
Ναι, και «χτύπησε τα δάχτυλα».

Χτες το κατάφερα και κυριολεκτικά. Τίναζα νερά από το χέρι μου και βρέθηκε ένα γιγάντιο φλιτζάνι στο δρόμο του. Τα δάχτυλά μου χτύπησαν δυνατά πάνω στην πορσελάνη. Ω ο πόνος, του πόνου! Δέκα λεπτά τα είχα στο κρύο το νερό για να συνέλθουν.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

anansi said:


> ΥΓ. Είδες όμως; Κι εκεί, για να γίνει απολύτως κατανοητό χρειάζεται το "χαρωπά".



Άμα δεν είναι χαρωπά, τότε είναι όπως όταν φέρνει ο άλλος τις βόλτες του χτυπώντας τα δάχτυλα γιατί έχει σεκλέτια. 

ΥΓ ούτε εγώ πήγα στους προσκόπους, το τραγούδι το έμαθα στο νηπιαγωγείο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2011)

Δαχτυλοκρότησε, αν μπορείς, αν νομίζεις πως δεν θα ξενίσει πολύ το *δαχτυλοκρότημα*. :)
Κρίμα δεν είναι να το κάνουμε, να μην έχουμε λέξη να το πούμε και να μην την πλάθουμε; 

Εδιτ: Στη Ρόδο _κουναρίζουν_, λέει, αλλά αυτό θέλει σίγουρα υποσημείωση ή γλωσσάρι:
... -[Ράφτης 1992, 115] Ρόδος: Μια γυναίκα δεν επιτρέπεται να λύσει για να κάνει τσαλίμια. Στον εμπρός μπορεί κανείς να κάνει "βόρτες" (βόλτες), σβούρες, τσαλίμια, σταυρωτά βήματα, να "κοντοκαθίζει", να χτυπά τα πόδια με τα χέρια, να μπαίνει μέσα κι έξω στον κύκλο. *Ο πρώτος κουναρίζει (κάνει στράκες με τα δάχτυλα)*, "(α)μολά (α)πό την κουστιέρα και κάνει τσακίσματα", "(α)φήνει τη γυναίκα και κάνει τσαλίμια, μετά τη δένει". "Τσαλίμι, να γονατίζεις κι η βράκα να χτυπάει στη γη". Δεν τα έλεγαν φιγούρες. 

Πηγή : Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Ελληνικού Χορού, Ευρετήριο : E-0B324​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2011)

Απορία: Στράκες δεν έκαναν (κυρίως) οι αμαξάδες με το καμτσίκι/μαστίγιο στον αέρα;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία: Στράκες δεν έκαναν (κυρίως) οι αμαξάδες με το καμτσίκι/μαστίγιο στον αέρα;


Βεβαίως. Και επίσης κάνω στράκες σημαίνει εντυπωσιάζω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2017)

Η *δακτυλοκρουσία* που άκουσα να προτείνει ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης είναι ενδεχομένως μια καλή απόδοση σε ιατρικό συγκείμενο, π.χ. _Διακομίστηκε στο πλησιέστερο νοσηλευτήριο με διάστρεμμα λόγω δακτυλοκρουσίας._


----------



## sarant (Jan 16, 2017)

Το είχαμε συζητησει και στο μπλογκ πριν από μερικούς μήνες -στα σχόλια έχει αρκετό υλικό.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/09/03/meze-235/


----------

